# Pregnyl side effects



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

In 2 weeks time I'll be having my 1st pregnl injection (done at the clinic by the nurse) and I'm just wondering what possible side effects I can expect. This will be the only drug I will take during my 1st IUI cycle.


----------



## Neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2009)

HippyChicky said:


> In 2 weeks time I'll be having my 1st pregnl injection (done at the clinic by the nurse) and I'm just wondering what possible side effects I can expect. This will be the only drug I will take during my 1st IUI cycle.


Unwanted ovarian hyperstimulation, ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome. Characteristic symptoms of unwanted ovarian hyperstimulation and the ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome are included under Warnings and Precautions.

In rare instances, thromboembolism has been associated with FSH/hCG therapy.


----------



## PompeyD (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Hippychicky,

I didn't really have any side effects from the pregnyl, unless you count the mood swings   Injection site did hurt more than the other injections but I'm sure with a nurse doing it you'll be fine.

Good luck    


PompeyD


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks PompeyD, I have warned everyone where I work that I could be hell to work with for a week or so. I know the nurse will be great with me. Good luck with your IUI xx

Neurogenesis, thank you for your very "constructive" response


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

HI Hippychicky  

Not many side effects for me either just slightly more sore (.Y.) so I'm sure you'll be fine! 

Good luck    

She  xxx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thank you Shemonkey for your reply

well not as nervous about it all now, I'll end up being moody and maybe a bit sore, I can cope with that


----------

